# Thoughts on Look KG261s?



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Does anyone own a KG261 or have you owned one in the past?

If so, what are your impressions of the bike? How do they compare to the 361s, 381s, and 481s in relation to ride quality, handling, responsiveness, and stiffness?

Unfortunately I haven't been able to find much online about them. 

Thanks!

Texbike


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

I have a 251 I am building up right now, (I know it is not a 261) Chas is sending me some parts so I can finish it up. As soon as she is built I can give you an update. 

There really is not a whole lot of information about the 1 and 2 series bikes online, everything I have seen is from 3xx and on.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I had a KG241 which is pretty much the same as the 261 and a friend had a 361 - I would say all are pretty much similar ride quality. Comfortable frames to ride, perhaps not as stiff as modern higher end carbon frames or even the 4xx but unless you are planning on mountains or competitions it shouldn't matter. I replaced it with a Ridley Excalibur and while I prefered the excalibur for hill climbs and its cornering ability going down the other side I felt the 241 held up speed on flats better.


----------



## comsense (Feb 24, 2005)

texbike said:


> How do they compare to the 361s, 381s, and 481s in relation to ride quality, handling, responsiveness, and stiffness?
> 
> 
> Texbike


All I can tell you is that I owned both a 261 and a 361 simultaenously with same build and wheels - I honestly couldn't tell the difference between them.Rides up to 200K Sportives and short road races.


----------



## nbr6 (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought a 261 new and have ridden it for 6.5 years and about 25k miles. It is smooth and comfortable for the long distance riding I do (200Km - 600Km). It's a bit heavy. I find it stiff enough for standing climbs and fast decents; not at all uncertain along the line I choose. 

I hope this helps, nbr6


----------

